# Umbau von Hardwarereglern auf S7



## Andreas B. (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Problem:
Ich möchte 3 Hardwareregler einer Temperaturregelung gegen eine S7 tauschen

Meine Hardware und die Aufgabe:

Die vorhanden Regler sind ein Sollwertregler, ein Regler zum Heizen und einer zum Kühlen. 
Der Kaskadenregler bekommt einen Temperatursollwert und muss ein Chemiebecken von mehreren tausend Litern sehr schnell in der Temperatur regeln. 
Am Kühlregler ist ein Motorventil  angeschlossen das  über einen Takt auf und zu gefahren werden kann. (Takt auf und Takt für zu)
Am Heizregler ist ein Motorventil  angeschlossen das  über einen Takt auf und zu gefahren werden kann. (Takt auf und Takt für zu)

Die Temperaturregelungen mit der Kaskadenregelung ist ca 20mal vorhanden. Die teilweise sehr alten Regler sollen ausgetauscht werden.

Ist das mit einer S7 machbar ? gibt es solche Regelbausteine in CFC ?


Für jeden Tank bräuchte ich drei sehr flexibele Regelbausteine die am Ausgang Takte für Kühlen und Takte für Heizen erzeugen.

Bedienung und Visu lasse ich jetzt mal hier raus.

Den Sollwert hätte ich in REAL. Dieser muss den Heiz- und Kühlregler bedienen. Als Ausgang brauche ich nur 4 digitale für die Motorventile 

Wer hat sowas mal realisiert ? und hat eine Verständlich Idee?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## xhasx (15 Juni 2007)

Gibt's!

FB58, und ein Beispielprojekt ist in Step7 dabei.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

ein geiles Projekt! Ich würde als Führungsregler den FB41, und als Folgeregler 2x den FB59 einsetzen, das ganze 20x. Die Regler im OB35 über einen Aufrufverteiler aufrufen! Temperaturregelungen mit ..zig gleichartigen Regelkreisen, incl. einer sehr effektiven HMI-Anbindung habe ich schon gemacht. Ohne Visu würde ich das jedoch nicht angehen.

Ist die Hardware schon festgelegt, oder ist Sparen noch möglich?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kiestumpe (19 Juni 2007)

Zum Takten kann auch noch der FB 42 und FB 43 helfen, da hier bereits Taktsignale erzeugt werden. 

hth

Frank


----------

